# Weekly Uber Summary



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Is anyone else on this forum as baffled as I am with the How to improve your ratings section of the Weekly Uber Summary?

The suggestions never seem to have anything to do with my rides.

Case in point:

*Professionalism*
Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip

I never promote other businesses during my trips. I don't have any businesses to promote.

When I asked Uber Support about some of these suggestions they responded with a stock answer about passenger privacy.

So here is my question. Are these like fortune cookies or are they based on actual complaints?

Thanks


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I take it as a misfortune cookie and toss it away.

I received the same on my feedback. I never discuss business, politics, my day job, other ride shares, or any other subjective topics with pax. I change the topic to other stuff.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Thanks DocT

Love your misfortune cookie reference. Wish I had written that. 

So are we all getting the same suggestions? Seems so to me.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

pax may comment... we will never see those comments unless they are positive.

so we get the UberCanned responses... Professionalism, City Knowlege, Starting/Ending trip on time.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> pax may comment... we will never see those comments unless they are positive.
> 
> so we get the UberCanned responses... Professionalism, City Knowlege, Starting/Ending trip on time.


Didn't know this forum had a moderator. Thanks for the response.

Too bad partners can't comment on passengers. Too bad passengers don't get weekly summaries. Seems one sided.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone get their weekly summary reports yet for this week?


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

No, never received it and sent an email requesting it. I only like to use them for a guess of what busy times are going to be for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Nothing yet


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I just received mine about 30 minutes ago (in Dallas, TX). Interestingly, the email was sent from "[email protected]", rather than the normal "[email protected]" email.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

I think there is a problem in the system, Mine came from Detroit, and my ratings were all messed up according to it. I replied and got an answer saying that it was sent in error, and no changes were made to my account.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> I think there is a problem in the system, Mine came from Detroit, and my ratings were all messed up according to it. I replied and got an answer saying that it was sent in error, and no changes were made to my account.


Oh yeah, forgot to mention the errors in the summary, apparently, "Rider Feedback: You received None five-star reviews out of None rated trips in the past two weeks."


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine came from Toronto rather than NJ


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I wonder if I can get Columbus, OH, UberX rates here in Dallas now? 

It'd be a nice little increase ($0.25/mile; $0.08/minute), lol.


----------



## Geekonamotorcycle (Sep 10, 2015)

I noticed this as well. The recommendations they give don't seem to match anything I do. I'm guessing it's randomly selected advice or maybe based on general issues in the area.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is anyone else on this forum as baffled as I am with the How to improve your ratings section of the Weekly Uber Summary?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it seems pointless to provide Rider feedback that's just vague. I find some passengers just abuse the rating system because of the anonymity. If you rate any driver a 1 star that's really about you. Granted there are exceptions to the rule, but some riders are expecting way more than getting them from point A to B. You can't please everyone..


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Got my review from UberPhilly of all places. I'm in Boston.

*Service*
Riders give the best ratings to drivers who:

Never ask for a 5-star review, but focus instead on providing an excellent experience
Stay calm, patient and polite with riders and other cars on the road
Go above and beyond to make the experience special, such as opening doors for riders when possible
So much for telling riders I gave them a five star review.

Uber must think we are butlers. No way am I holding doors open for riders barring a disability or other issue preventing them from getting in the car.


----------

